# Taking the plow mount off



## jeep908 (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anybody take their plow off in the summer to go offroading? I have a western on my 2001 Wrangler and am wondering how hard it would be.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I take off my fisher mount real simple. I also take of my custom made Boss mount. not so simple but takes under 45 minutes.

Its only bolts... how hard can it be?


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Took my Meyers set up off, trailer on daily in the summer... like Plowmeister said, its just bolts


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

I take mine off every spring. Like has been said before, it's just bolts & I custom made my mount to make it even easier.


----------

